
Google Apps Marketplace Offers TRUSTe Data Privacy Certification - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/05/17/google-apps-marketplace-offers-truste-data-privacy-certification/
======
bitsm
I can't decide if this is a good or bad thing. I could be wrong, but it feels
like a punt by Google. Shouldn't they be owning the quality of their own
marketplace?

